# Playing around with my 1961 Huffy Eldorado custom



## Gary Mc (Oct 8, 2013)

OK, so here's my 1961 Huffy Eldorado customized as a great riding beach cruiser originally a middleweight now with a Shimano Nexus 3 speed and new 26x2.125 tires/wheels combo.  It is my daily rider and is a really comfortable rider particularly at the beach.  Just a lightweight somewhat klunker version.  I've had it built up like this for 3 years now & love it like this but I like playing with ideas too......






here's a mockup of what I'm thinking about for it's next iteration for a little more originality.  Put the rack & chain guard back on it with some Wald aftermarket balloon fenders that will get a little modification to fit.





This bike will one day be restored completely original probably after retirement in a few years and at that time will be given to my nephew as it was his fathers childhood bike.  The reason I never tried the chain guard or rack back on it is that along with the tank, they really need repainting and look rougher than the pics.  The original fenders are shot by the way although original middleweight wheels are not too bad.  I still have everything original for the bike.  

Not sure I'm going to like the extra weight with this iteration but we'll see. The balloon tires & wheels are staying for now as I love the ride.  Let me know your thoughts, custom beach cruiser or a little more originality?  I can always put it back like it is now I guess if I don't like it.


----------



## ReVo (Oct 8, 2013)

I like it! Do it!

-Ron- now Free


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 8, 2013)

Cool looking bike! I like the chrome fenders... but it does look sleek and fast without them 
Darcie


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 8, 2013)

Since you are asking...I prefer your present klunker style.    Have you tried adding the chainguard alone?  Maybe even the chainguard and rack without the fenders.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 8, 2013)

"Playing around with my 1961 Huffy"

...sounds like something Vince or Dave would say......


----------



## vincev (Oct 8, 2013)

bricycle said:


> "Playing around with my 1961 Huffy"
> 
> ...sounds like something Vince or Dave would say......




"Playing around with my 1961 Huffy".There I said it.


----------



## OldRider (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm a sucker for fenders on a bike, I say leave them on even if they are aftermarket Walds. I'm ducking as I type this but I'm not real big on klunkers.


----------



## tailhole (Oct 8, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> Since you are asking...I prefer your present klunker style.    Have you tried adding the chainguard alone?  Maybe even the chainguard and rack without the fenders.




I say it's your bike, set it up exactly like YOU like it, but if you're taking a poll, I agree with Doug, no fenders, leave the rest.  The red pieces flow across the bike nicely.


----------

